# cat behaviorist cost?



## peewoddin (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi all - I posted here a while ago about my cat suddenly being very aggressive when I changed his litter box. I got many good tips from people, which were much appreciated. We've seen the vet now, and he will be undergoing some tests this week. But I've also started looking into the idea of him being seen by a behaviourist. I've had two quotes now and they are £325 and £350. This seems incredibly high to me for a visit of an hour and a half (which is the time they are saying they will visit). Has anyone else hired a behaviorist and are these prices reasonable? I live in Scotland, so is it just this high in Scotland? Any experience with this would be helpful to me! Thanks everyone!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

The prices you've been quoted do sound quite excessive. I would expect to pay around £200 for one visit, an assessment and a follow up by phone. But I guess it depends which ones are near you in Scotland. Have you tried these :

Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors (APBC)

https://www.apbc.org.uk/

Association of Certified Clinical Animal Behaviourists

https://www.asab.org/ccab/

Association of Applied Pet Behaviourists

https://capbt.org/findabehaviourist.php


----------



## peewoddin (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi there, I haven't tried those sites, but thank you so much for the resources - will follow these up right now. You're a star!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That does sound fairly high to me.
I too live in Scotland and consulted a behaviourist who was recommended to me by my vets ,it was about 8/9 years ago and cost around £80/£90 for a home visit.
Have you asked your vet if they have a behaviourist that they use for non medical consultations.


----------



## Karic (Sep 22, 2015)

I saw an animal behaviourist about 5 years ago (Scotland). I think I was a couple of hundred pounds.


----------

